# Quick Q veiw



## spec (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this

But here goes

I make and sell about 500 pounds of jerky per yer...Soon to hopefully be over a thousand for 2011

New Kitchen and a Bar & grill as a sales starting point

A couple of weeks ago I had a huge set of orders...Over 50# of Jerky and stix

I'm Making a batch of Rosemary's baby jerky today,as a special favor to my logo designer


----------



## spec (Dec 4, 2010)

Each of those bags in the bottom picture is 1 pound, Here's a couple of pix of the Rosemary's baby mix

As soon as I find my camera


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks real good Spec!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## spec (Dec 4, 2010)

Found it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's the Rosemary 1 st  step marinade, next will be the spice wash


----------



## spec (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm almost ready to grind the peppers for the spice wash, I always grind my peppers fresh for Rosemary's baby and  B.B.H.O Jerky

The spice wash consists ot fresh ground dehydrated peppers and some of my rosemary's baby Bloody mary mix...More when It's ready


----------



## spec (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Bear

I was looking over some of you recipes and I'll have to try some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've been working on some beef stix  mixes, Your right on the non cased and better smoke flavor


----------



## spec (Dec 5, 2010)

heres a couple of pix, before and after the wash

The wash  is straight rosemay's baby Bloody Mary mix with added fresh ground peppers and celeryseed, spashed over the strips


----------



## nakom (Dec 5, 2010)

looks good, I cant imagine making 1000lbs of jerky and not eating it all myself!  lol


----------



## marknb (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Spec, nice looking meat stix too!  Is that a smoker or a dehydrator you're loading them into? Are the walls of the unit glass or metal ( I think metal, but from the pic I can't be sure)? Nice # of racks in that thing at any rate.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Now there's some good looking jerkey and snack sticks and I know.


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

MarkNB said:


> Hi Spec, nice looking meat stix too!  Is that a smoker or a dehydrator you're loading them into? Are the walls of the unit glass or metal ( I think metal, but from the pic I can't be sure)? Nice # of racks in that thing at any rate.


Thanks,

It's my dehydrator, I smoke in a seperate unit,

The walls are stinless steel,

Ya it has some serious capacity...More than I care to cut and marinade in a day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I forgot to finish the Q-veiw
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jerky warm out of the dehydrator,

I equalize the temp and humidity over night in 4 mill bags, just folded over then they go into the sealer


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now there's some good looking jerkey and snack sticks and I know.


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark

Here it is going into the sealer

Before and after


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

I can see where the wall may throw ya for a loop, it has lights in the back wall, so you can see the progress, but they are actually fairly usless when it full


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the post and pictures

The jerky and sticks look perfect.

I may put the tasso experiment on the back burner and get some jerky in the dehydrator.

What do you use to make the sticks? Not looking for your secret recipe, just how you stuff.

 Have a great day!

  Craig


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

I use a Nesco meat grinder with the smallest cutter plate, and a modified sausage stuffer tube, to stuff the collogen casings,

I leave the casings on Some of my customers like the case...and some don't,

I used to peel the casings for the customers that don't like it...But with the increase in order's I don't have the time to anymore

After I get settled in the new Kitchen I'll post more pix of my set-ups for all this stuff...

The new Kitchen is getting set up for strictly Meat foods preparation with the dehydrator/slicer/vac/grinder's, Attached to my regular Bar kitchen...Pretty sweet set up, And good for the Bar&grill business as well


----------



## ak1 (Dec 10, 2010)

That looks good.

My son would probably eat that whole load in one sitting


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

I should prolly clarify that statement,

I mix up my spices in a 5 gallon NSF food grade bucket with a lid...Mix in my meats roll it around for a while to get a good mixing then I toss the bucket in the cooler overnight, Then grind right into the casings

I have a stuffer but don't use it, I skip the stuffer step for 2 reasons 1 It saves time

2 I feel it's prolly alittle safer due to no air contact with the fresh ground stuff

Now keep in mind the possibility of flaver betwenn stix is there if you aren't super careful when mixing it all together

I'll get some pix when my new Meat only Kitchen is finished...It's attached to my Bar&grill kitchen


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks spec. I appreciate the extra effort on your part.

Very interesting. I can see why you grind right into the casing.


----------



## spec (Dec 10, 2010)

No problem,

Just glad I could help...IF it did


----------



## spec (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm finally getting settled into My new kitchens, at the Bar& Grill...Only 3 months late...But really well worth the wait...Almost
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's some pix from a couple of weeks ago...There has been alot of changes, and no pix of my Meat kitchen...Plumber and carpenters were busy...Putting the lights in the wrong places and screwing up the drains on the sinks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But...We'll get there Final inspection is next week

Here's the pix


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Coming along nicely Spec!

Hope you pack 'em in, once you get things all sorted out!

Good Luck,

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks real nice.. great job


----------



## spec (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I'll get some updated pix tonight hopefully

I was going to get some last night but the bar was busy

We are open for beer and pool while we're working on the kitchens

HEY,

Anybody going to the cooking and food vendor show in Joplin MO. next weekend?


----------



## bodyman (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks fantastic!!!! Gona have to try making some of that. Great job!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great Spec.!


----------



## spec (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I didn't get pix, got busy slicing up some Ham and packing orders...

I have some veggies that need to be taken care of...Thinking of doing a Pickling Q-View, today


----------

